# सामान्य मंच > खेल-खिलाड़ी >  सात खतरनाक खेल

## garima

दुनिया के इन 7 खेलों को खेलना अपनी जान पर खेलने के बराबर है

----------


## garima

आपने रोम में होने वाले खेलों के बारे में तो सुना ही होगा, जहां लोगों के मनोरंजन के लिए योद्धा एक दूसरे के खून के प्यासे बन जाते थे. जितना ज़्यादा खून बहता था योद्धाओं को उतनी ह

----------


## garima

आपने रोम में होने वाले खेलों के बारे में तो सुना ही होगा, जहां लोगों के मनोरंजन के लिए योद्धा एक दूसरे के खून के प्यासे बन जाते थे. जितना ज़्यादा खून बहता था योद्धाओं को उतनी ही शाबाशी मिलती थी. आज भी ऐसे खतरनाक खेल दुनियाभर में खेले जाते हैं, जहां जान लेने की प्रथा तो नहीं है, लेकिन इस खेल को खेलने से जान का ख़तरा ज़रूर है.

----------


## garima

1. Pacu Jawi- South East Asia
Pacu Jawi को खेल कहना थोड़ा अजीब होगा. Indonesia के ग्रामीण इलाकों में ये खेल काफ़ी प्रचलित है. इसमें खिलाड़ियों को कीचड़ से भरे रास्ते से दो गायों के बीच उनकी पूंछ पकड़ कर भागना होता है. भागते वक़्त ये भी ध्यान रखना होता है कि अगर खिलाड़ी की रफ़्तार गाय की रफ़्तार से कम हुई तो खिलाड़ी अपने चेहरे के बल गिर जाएगा. इसकी वजह से उसे काफ़ी ज़्यादा चोट लग सकती है. सिर्फ़ इतना ही नहीं, पीछे से आने वाली गाय खिलाड़ी को कुचल भी सकती है, जिससे जान भी जा सकती है.

----------


## garima

2. Chess Boxing – Russia, Germany, India, Great Britain
दिमाग और ताकत दोनो में से एक के बिना भी आप इस खेल को नहीं खेल सकते. इस खेल में बारी-बारी से Chess और Boxing के राउंड होते हैं. Checkmate या Knockout जो पहले हो विजेता का फैसला उसी आधार पर होता है.

----------


## garima

3. Competitive Bee Wearing – China
अगर आपको कभी मधुमक्खी ने काटा होगा तो उसके दर्द का अंदाज़ा आप लगा सकते हैं. सोचिए एक मधुमक्खी के काटने से आपकी क्या हालत हुई थी. वैसी लाखों मधुमक्खियां अगर आपके शरीर पर हमला कर दें तब क्या होगा. अगर हम आपको ऐसे एक खेल के बारे में बताएं जिसमें मधुमक्खी से कटवाया जाता है तो आप क्या कहेंगे. चीन में Bee Wearing नाम के खेल में ऐसा ही होता है. इसमें विजेता का फ़ैसला उसके शरीर पर मधुमक्खियों की संख्या करती है.

----------


## garima

4. Bo-Taoshi – Japan
जापान में खेले जाने वाले Bo-Taoshi नाम के इस खेल में टीम की एकजुटता जीत का सबसे बड़ा पैमाना है. इस खेल में एक टीम में 75 खिलाड़ी होते हैं, दो टीमों के बीच होने वाले इस खेल में दूसरी टीम को लकड़ी के खम्भे में लगे झंडे को गिराना होता है और इस खेल का एक ही नियम है कि इस खेल में कोई नियम नहीं है. जीत के लिए दोनों टीम के खिलाड़ी किसी भी हद तक जा सकते हैं, जिसमें वो सामने वाली टीम पर हमला भी कर सकते हैं.

----------


## garima

5. Kabaddi – India
भारत के सबसे पुराने खेलों में से एक Kabaddi, ताकत और योग्यता की परीक्षा जैसा है. आपको अपनी ताकत विरोधी टीम के पाले को जीतने और उन्हें इस काम में रोकने के लिए चाहिए होती है, वो भी सिर्फ एक सांस में. ये खेल देखने में जितना आसान लगता है उतना ही मुश्किल है.

----------


## garima

6. Calcio Storico – Italy
जीत के लिए दम लगाना तो सुना होगा आपने, लेकिन जीत के लिए खून तक बहा देना खूंखार सुनाई देता है. Calcio Storico खेला ऐसा ही है. ये खेल अमेरिकन फुटबॉल और सॉकर का बिलकुल फूहड़ रूप है, जिसमें ताकतवर टीम ही मैच जीतती है.

----------


## garima

7. Hurling – Ireland
दुनिया के सबसे पुराने खेलों में से एक ये खेल हॉकी और रग्बी जैसा होता है. इस खेल में हॉकी की तरह स्टिक और बॉल होती है साथ ही सबसे ज़्यादा गोल करने वाली टीम जीतती है. लेकिन विरोधी टीम के खिलाड़ी को रोकने के लिए जो तरीका इस्तेमाल किया जाता है वो रग्बी वाला है, जो इस खेल को खतरनाक बना देता है.

----------


## Kamal Ji

> 3. Competitive Bee Wearing – China
> अगर आपको कभी मधुमक्खी ने काटा होगा तो उसके दर्द का अंदाज़ा आप लगा सकते हैं. सोचिए एक मधुमक्खी के काटने से आपकी क्या हालत हुई थी. वैसी लाखों मधुमक्खियां अगर आपके शरीर पर हमला कर दें तब क्या होगा. अगर हम आपको ऐसे एक खेल के बारे में बताएं जिसमें मधुमक्खी से कटवाया जाता है तो आप क्या कहेंगे. चीन में Bee Wearing नाम के खेल में ऐसा ही होता है. इसमें विजेता का फ़ैसला उसके शरीर पर मधुमक्खियों की संख्या करती है.


खेल जैसा भी होता है वह अलग विषय है।

मैं मधुमक्खी के डंक के बारे में कुछ बताने लगा हूँ।
कृपया ध्यान दें.

----------


## Kamal Ji

घरों में अक्सर मधु मक्खी काट लेती है।
किसी का नाम पता पूछ कर नही काटती।
छोटा हो अथवा बड़ा हो सभी उसके शिकार बन जाते हैं।

----------


## Kamal Ji

मात्र धैर्य रख कर उस काटे जाने वाले स्थान को....घर में इस्तमाल होने वाले चाक़ू को उसकी धार वाली जगह पर  रगड़ें।
 तब पीड़ित को पीड़ा तो हो ही रही है।
तब बड़े ध्यान से  मधुमक्खी के काटे जाने वाले स्थान को...
जो मात्र एक नन्हे सी नोक बारबर होगा।
उसे चाक़ू से बड़े ध्यान से हल्का सा कट कर दें।

(अब आप सर्जन भी बन गए हैं)

उस कटे हुए स्थान को दबाने से कुछ निकलेगा।
वः होता है मधुमक्खी का डंक ।
इसे निकाल कर फेंक दें।

अब डॉक्टर के पास जाने की भी ज़रूरत नही है।
न सूजन आएगी न ही बुखार।

----------


## Kamal Ji

इसे मात्र एक बात न समझ कर एक मेरे द्वारा परिरक्षित नुस्खा,एक उपकारी टिप ही समझें।

----------


## Mr. laddi

> 5. Kabaddi – India
> भारत के सबसे पुराने खेलों में से एक Kabaddi, ताकत और योग्यता की परीक्षा जैसा है. आपको अपनी ताकत विरोधी टीम के पाले को जीतने और उन्हें इस काम में रोकने के लिए चाहिए होती है, वो भी सिर्फ एक सांस में. ये खेल देखने में जितना आसान लगता है उतना ही मुश्किल है.


पर आज कबड्डी पहले जेसा नहीं है बहुत से नियम बना दिए गये है

----------


## garima

शायद टफ नियमो की वजह से ही ये खतरनाक गेम्स में  आता  होगा

----------

